# Logistik now have "Belgian - Style" Beret



## Pencil Tech (12 Jun 2007)

Just FYI, I just logged into Clothing Online and in my 'catalogue" they are now offering only "Belgian-style" berets in green and black, in case anybody is interested. The red and maroon are still the old style ones, but I guess they'll be replaced too. Looks like this is going to be the standard issue from now on.


----------



## MikeL (12 Jun 2007)

Good stuff; gonna order one an check it out.  If its as good as the ones I've gotten from kitshops it'll save me $20 everytime I need a new beret.


----------



## navymich (12 Jun 2007)

Pencil Tech said:
			
		

> The red and maroon are still the old style ones, but I guess they'll be replaced too.



The blue are still the old style as well.


----------



## armyvern (12 Jun 2007)

airmich said:
			
		

> The blue are still the old style as well.



Well, I _hear_ they may almost be out of the old stock...

new contractor....


----------



## medaid (12 Jun 2007)

wow... that is quite interesting! But gosh darn it, I had just bought my black hat!  :rage:


----------



## Conquistador (12 Jun 2007)

Just ordered mine, looking forward to receiving it. Thanks, Pencil Tech!


----------



## smitty66 (12 Jun 2007)

FANTASTIC!!! 
I guess it goes to show that after enough people complained about the "Super Size" bean-bags, that someone took the hint. Although I don't have an emergency sleeping bag now ;D


----------



## navymich (12 Jun 2007)

I always tell myself to keep the lining when I cut it out, so I have my size.  And do I ever remember to actually keep it?!?!  NO!  Guess I'll pop into stores and see about sizing so I'm ready when the blue ones are the Belgian style (thanks for the inside trader info Vern!)


----------



## Froger (12 Jun 2007)

Just order one of the new Beret. Will have to see if it is a good as the one I got at the Kit shop as I can never get the other ones to fit right. I look like I have pulled a blanket over my ears when I wear it.  I see that they have not updated the styles on the Cadets side yet. Must be using up the old stock there. There is a sizing chart for them. 



 ;D


----------



## CallOfDuty (13 Jun 2007)

I just received my new Belgian one....and I gotta say it sure feels weird.  So used to having that leather band around the ole forehead as compared to nylon.


----------



## scas (13 Jun 2007)

Can one of you post the address for the unicorp website?


----------



## navymich (13 Jun 2007)

scas said:
			
		

> Can one of you post the address for the unicorp website?



https://www.logistikunicorp.com/


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Jun 2007)

All I can say is...it's about bloody time!


----------



## Big Foot (15 Jun 2007)

I just got my new beret no less than 5 minutes ago and the liner is already out. It's a massive step up over the leather banded berets and I gotta say, I think Parkhurst is going to lose a lot of business because of this. I already like my new beret.


----------



## medaid (15 Jun 2007)

maybe it's made by Parkhurst?


----------



## Big Foot (15 Jun 2007)

It's possible, but it does still have that leather backing thing on the cardboard part. I guess Vern would know better than I who the new contractor is.


----------



## Yeoman (17 Jun 2007)

so none of them have the leather band?
they looked and felt so much better to me.
maybe I'll have to get the riggers to sew the leather band onto the next maroon I've got to buy.
I'm pretty sure they maroons in the system are different. not nearly as big as the one I was issued a few years ago, but still on the biggish side.


----------



## RangerRay (17 Jun 2007)

smitty66 said:
			
		

> FANTASTIC!!!
> I guess it goes to show that after enough people complained about the "Super Size" bean-bags, that someone took the hint. Although I don't have an emergency sleeping bag now ;D



Interesting.  About the time I was in (mid 90s'), the berets had absolutely NO material to work with.  They looked like beanies!


----------



## Bomber (21 Jun 2007)

Ordered 2 on Monday, received them yesterday mornig.  Looks  acrap load better than the previous ones.  Going to perform some minor surgery and see what the fit is like.


----------



## Pencil Tech (21 Jun 2007)

I got one and it's the same size and fit as a Parkhurst. The differences are the leather groove on the back of the stiffener, which is handy for those who wear metal cap badges, and the colour is slightly darker than the Parkhurst. It's the same green as on the previous issue berets.


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Jun 2007)

Of course I discover this two weeks after I've paid for a new beret at the kit shop.   :crybaby:


----------



## TN2IC (23 Jun 2007)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> Of course I discover this two weeks after I've paid for a new beret at the kit shop.   :crybaby:



Murphy's Law my friend.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (25 Jun 2007)

My BLACK berets should be showing up in Gagetown this week, once I get home I will check em out as backups for the sandbox...


----------



## armyvern (25 Jun 2007)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> My BLACK berets should be showing up in Gagetown this week, once I get home I will check em out as backups for the sandbox...



Have you been to my house yet?


----------



## medaid (25 Jun 2007)

lol why would Bzzz go to your place?  Have you been receiving his mail again?  ;D


----------



## armyvern (25 Jun 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> lol why would Bzzz go to your place?  Have you been receiving his mail again?  ;D



~Ahem, I do not live at my place ... my husband does.  

I'm IR remember?? Bzz and my husband are acquaintances. Do you think I'd be publishing it in a web forum if I was getting his mail??  ;D


----------



## medaid (25 Jun 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> ~Ahem, I do not live at my place ... my husband does.
> 
> I'm IR remember?? Bzz and my husband are acquaintances. Do you think I'd be publishing it in a web forum if I was getting his mail??  ;D



Opps  ;D


----------

